# Bristol Meyers Squibb Sued In Conspiracy to Supresss Generic Drug



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

http://wire.ap.org/APnews/?SITE=ILLIN&FRONTID=HOME JUNE 04, 18:38 ET Suit: Drug Maker Stifled Generics Excerpted from press release:"...Bristol-Myers Squibb Co. was sued Tuesday by 29 states that said the drug maker acted illegally to maintain its monopoly on the cancer-fighting drug Taxol and keep cheaper generic versions off the market. The lawsuit alleges that Bristol-Myers fraudulently obtained patents that had no legal validity for Taxol, one of the most widely used treatments for breast and ovarian cancer. "Click link for the full story and another peek into the practices of industry which drives healthcare in the United States.


----------

